# Bet you folks in Georgia are thrilled. Ebola coming to a hospital near you.



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Emory Healthcare to treat Ebola patient | www.ajc.com


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Just got this email from my drug store, looks like everyone is getting ready here Rexall.ca | Pandemic Prescription Services


----------



## graphicschick (Jun 24, 2014)

I am so not thrilled about it. This is about the stupidest thing ever - time to double check the supplies and get ready to shelter in place at the bug out location...


----------



## cudruln (Jul 12, 2013)

Wife and I where just talking about this. We are ready to load up and ship out. Straight stupid thing to do to bring them back.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

One thing that could happen if this begins to spread is a lock down of the borders - not with Mexico, - but between the states.


----------



## cudruln (Jul 12, 2013)

Sitting here pondering on this some. 

1. How well is information being transferred from one country to another. 
2. How much is our government/media holding back from us.
3. How worried should we as a country (maybe even world) be worried about such a epidemic.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

This is great news. I've always thought we were overpopulated. Looks like they've found an ingenious way to fill those coffins that had stored in Atlanta.

























That was sarcasm for anyone who didn't get it. :shock:


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

It's got the makings of a real disaster. And what better time.

Summer Recess for Congress. Travel bans would keep them out of DC and not bothering the Dictator.

He'll quote the National Emergency to rule by edict.

Funny thing, the Emergency will never end.

Better hope this damn virus doesn't go airborne.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You went over there. Surprise you caught some nasty virus. They should be shot and burned to prevent the spread of the disease. Not given special treatment and fast tracked back to the States. How F'in stupid are they to even allow these idiots back into the country. You made the choice live with the consequences, dumb [email protected]@. 

If I had any say I'd put a couple Navy cruisers off the coast and shoot down anything flying this way. Why put the whole US population at risk to save a couple moron's.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Ebola is transmitted through contact with bodily fluids. It is not viable in air transmission.

The people being returned to the US are medical workers. Transport is on a hospital jet with full quarantine facilities on board and a quarantine field in which the patients will be transferred from the plane to the hospital. 

No public facilities will be used by the aircraft or by the patients. The facility was built for this very purpose. 

The only way this could endanger anyone would be if the plane were to crash in a high density population and the patients survived the crash but the isolation field was destroyed. Even then, the patients would have to come in direct contact with others on the ground. With all the media coverage it would be nearly impossible for all segments to come together.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

We have to disagree on your assessment. Remember that you have folks on board treating this patient. They wear protective clothing which coming in contact with him/her becomes contaminated - IE another Vector. Secondly, he's going to be on the plane for roughly 8 - 12 hours connected to various tubes etc to ensure he gets nourishment and water and that his bodily wastes - Shit, piss etc - get removed - IE another Vector. And also remember that the interior of the quarantine facility will be contaminated - IE another Vector - with his spit and sweat.

All of these items will need to be accounted for and destroyed after he/she is removed from the plane. Let the trash collector decide that he's like to have a level ??? decon suit and we're off to the races with an epidemic.

Better he/she should stay put in whatever hospital they are in. If they make it fine if they don't well I'm very sorry.

But why expose any more Americans to this deadly virus.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

The onboard isolation unit and CDC folks are completely separate from the flying staff, it's being done every day with other outbreaks. I know that the risk of contamination is very low, maybe I just have irrational fear that what happened here, in Toronto with SARS, will repeat, only this time with Ebola.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Quietly and for as long as I can remember Atlanta has cement the center for disease control and prevention. They have stored every imaginable disease. They have also kept empty wards for just such an event. This does not bother me. What bothers me is the likely hood that an exposed person is boarding a passenger plane out of Africa.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> Quietly and for as long as I can remember Atlanta has cement the center for disease control and prevention. They have stored every imaginable disease. They have also kept empty wards for just such an event. This does not bother me. What bothers me is the likely hood that an exposed person is boarding a passenger plane out of Africa.


No, the infected people are not boarding a passenger plane. The plane is a hospital owned plane that is setup specifically to handle infected patients without exposing anyone else to the disease.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

We can't forget the fact that Ebola infections are mostly fatal due to horrendous conditions at the facilities where people are treated.
These people are being brought back here because we *know* how to help them.
Ebola is not 100% fatal, it just seriously tries to destroy the body.
With the right medical care, excessive fluids, and immuo-boosters, it can be beaten.
They wouldn't get that kind of care in Africa, so we brought them back here.
There is very little chance that these people would be the start of a US pandemic.

Now... folks arriving via airplane or across the border?
That's an entirely different issue.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

PaulS said:


> No, the infected people are not boarding a passenger plane. The plane is a hospital owned plane that is setup specifically to handle infected patients without exposing anyone else to the disease.


Fairly certain they meant *other* infected people in Africa...


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Ebola Reston is named after the town of Reston, which is right out side the DC beltway. There was a lab in Reston that imported test monkeys. Rest of the story, they imported sick monkeys and in epic fashion got a strain of the virus named after the town. Not something one would want to be known for...but hey st*t happens. 

It happened once, wouldn't surprise me if it happens again. Not sayin I want to see it happen, just that there is a precedent for it to happen again.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The Reston Ebola Virus was found to be ineffective when transmitted to humans. It doesn't make people sick even when the contamination is introduced directly into the blood stream.

*Evidence:*
While investigating on an outbreak of Simian hemorrhagic fever (SHFV) in November 1989, an electron microscopist from USAMRIID named Thomas W. Geisbert discovered filoviruses similar in appearance to Ebola virus in tissue samples taken from Crab-eating Macaque imported from the Philippines to Hazleton Laboratories in Reston, Virginia. The filovirus was further isolated by Dr. Peter B. Jahrling, and over the period of three months over a third of the monkeys died-at a rate of two or three a day.

Blood samples were taken from 178 animal handlers during the incident. Of them, six eventually seroconverted, testing positive using ELISA. They remained, however, asymptomatic. In January 1990, an animal handler at Hazelton cut himself while performing a necropsy on the liver of an infected Cynomolgus. Under the direction of the Center for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) the animal handler was placed under surveillance for the duration of the incubation period. When the animal handler failed to become ill, it was concluded that the virus had a low pathogenicity in humans.

This accidental use of infected Macaque monkeys was contained to the monkeys in a lab that was not well suited to handle this class of disease. The medical facility that the American workers are being transported to, is completely setup to handle the most contagious diseases on the planet.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Chipper said:


> You went over there. Surprise you caught some nasty virus. They should be shot and burned to prevent the spread of the disease. Not given special treatment and fast tracked back to the States. How F'in stupid are they to even allow these idiots back into the country. You made the choice live with the consequences, dumb [email protected]@.
> 
> If I had any say I'd put a couple Navy cruisers off the coast and shoot down anything flying this way. Why put the whole US population at risk to save a couple moron's.


 I don't agree with bringing them back.
However, They're not morons. They're missionaries. I've got friends in Samaritans Purse. Their good Americans.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> I don't agree with bringing them back.
> However, They're not morons. They're missionaries. I've got friends in Samaritans Purse. Their good Americans.


 Correct, they are " Good American Morons". Putting the entire United States at risk to save 2 idiots...there are plenty of sick kids here in the states for them to treat, so they can feel good about themselves.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

PaulS said:


> No, the infected people are not boarding a passenger plane. The plane is a hospital owned plane that is setup specifically to handle infected patients without exposing anyone else to the disease.


There have been infected people who have boarded commercial planes, although so far it is only flying from one African country to another.

You DO NOT have to come into person-to-person contact to get the disease. If you touch the same object as someone who is infected YOU can catch it if it is within approximately 2 hours.

One last note. The people that they are flying to Atlanta are professional healthcare providers. One would assume that they are well aware of the necessary precautions to take and yet they have caught the disease

Frankly I am much more concerned about the illegal aliens coming into the country with drug resistant TB, scabies, chicken pox, measles, and even leprosy. The Federal government's health screening consists of asking them if they feel okay, and then shipping them across the country on commercial airlines.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd have to agree that bringing them back is not the right thing to do and these people made a personal choice to go over and help ebola victims in Africa went over there knowing the risks. They knew they could catch it and they knew they could die from it. Bringing them back is forcing everyone here to pay for their choice and that is so far from the right thing it's criminal. If I had a rocket that could do it, I'd shoot that plan down and to hell with anyone who doesn't like it. That our own government makes choices that are not what's best in the end for the majority of the population has been blatently clear for some time now and the people better come around to taking their future back before it's too late.





.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Ebola is transmitted through contact with bodily fluids. It is not viable in air transmission.
> 
> The people being returned to the US are medical workers. Transport is on a hospital jet with full quarantine facilities on board and a quarantine field in which the patients will be transferred from the plane to the hospital.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul for your knowledgeable insight on this matter. It is good too see a poster who has also looked into this as we have and find a lot of stuff being posted is more irrational thinking than doing some investigating and finding the real facts.
We would travel too Atlanta and spend a weekend with never a second thought.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

shootbrownelk said:


> Correct, they are " Good American Morons". Putting the entire United States at risk to save 2 idiots...there are plenty of sick kids here in the states for them to treat, so they can feel good about themselves.


Ok. Are You doing anything to help the kids in the US or just voting for someone else to do it ?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

I think it's very interesting that this site has a lot of feel good don't worry posts. But not everyone - including the white house - is taking the same attitude. Ebola Update By Bam Bam


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> I think it's very interesting that this site has a lot of feel good don't worry posts. But not everyone - including the white house - is taking the same attitude. Ebola Update By Bam Bam


I believe I am one of those posters and yes I do not worry myself over it. Someday I will die no way out of it whether it be by Ebola, heart attack, or just old age. I refuse to let any of this stuff ruin my day thinking of it. The chances of me getting ill with Ebola is millions to one, the same odds you have. 
I may have the wrong attitude but so be it.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

If this virus suddenly mutates and becomes airborne, we are in for big trouble. People will be getting infected all over the place and not realizing it. Let's not forget that Ebola infection can take up to 3 weeks to present itself in a human being. An airborne version of this virus could spread like wildfire over the next month and nobody would know until it's too late. 

I think it's wise for people to be watching this issue closely and taking some precautionary measures now...especially with some of the moves our government has been making in the last week or so. Get your preps in order. Wash your hands more frequently. Avoid public restrooms and places where large groups of people are gathering.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Ebola is transmitted through contact with bodily fluids. It is not viable in air transmission.
> 
> The people being returned to the US are medical workers. Transport is on a hospital jet with full quarantine facilities on board and a quarantine field in which the patients will be transferred from the plane to the hospital.
> 
> ...


If this transfer thing is safe, Im just wondering why did the govt deny an american who visited Liberia to see relatives to come home. when the ebola virus broke out he tried to go home, At the time he was not infected and they kept him in that country. he is dead now, but this other people who are already infected get to go home. it doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> I think it's very interesting that this site has a lot of feel good don't worry posts. But not everyone - including the white house - is taking the same attitude. Ebola Update By Bam Bam


You're falling for their trap.
Remember, "Never let a good crisis go to waste."
What liberties will you assist them in taking away this time?

Learn the real and fictional dangers from those in the medical profession, not from those with a profession for manipulation and politics.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> You're falling for their trap.
> Remember, "Never let a good crisis go to waste."
> What liberties will you assist them in taking away this time?
> 
> Learn the real and fictional dangers from those in the medical profession, not from those with a profession for manipulation and politics.


Perfect.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

This is from the ministry Samaritan Purse FB page:

"Good news from Amber Brantly today: "I have been able to see Kent every day, and he continues to improve. I am thankful for the professionalism and kindness of Dr. Ribner and his team at Emory University Hospital. I know that Kent is receiving the very best medical treatment available. 
I am also thrilled to see that Nancy arrived safely in Atlanta today. Our families are united in our faith in Jesus, and we will walk through this recovery time together.
Please continue to pray for Kent, Nancy, and the people of Liberia. "


----------

